# Raccoon, coatimudi and kinkajou DWA



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

Well through pure boredom and curiosity, which of course normally leads to research, I found myself looking up the DWA laws for jersey.
To my surprise, the application form and legislation was not based not the government website, unlike the rest of the legal documentation required for animals but on the jersey law website. 

Now reading through the list of animals that by jersey law are classified as DWA I was amazed to find the raccoon, coatimundi and kinkajou, now I was sure I had seen users from the UK own these lovely creatures without DWALs so went in search of the DWA list for the UK and sure enough, they were not on the list.

As with most things here jersey is on a little bit of a tangent from the rest of the UK and the EU and the animals considered DWA.
Continuing to search through the list it also shows that we have fewer invertebrates listed then you guys do as well.

It really is annoying that small stretch of water that separates the UK and the CIs makes the life of an exotics keeper resident to the CIs so much more complicated.

Well it seems if I ever wanted to fulfill my dream of owning a kinkajou, I will have to go through the TYPICALLY to the Channel Islands more complicated process of applying to get a DWAL.

Thank you for reading


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Didn't the raccoon only get taken off quite recently?
Maybe Jersey's just taking a while to catch up? When was their last revision?

It is interesting though (being different) - I never even though about it before :blush:


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

The legislation is from the 1st January 2010, when where raccoons removed from the UK's DWA list?

As Jersey sits outside the EU our laws concerning exotics are different for example we have to apply for import licenses for any reptile, amphib or exotic animal brought into the island any CITES appendix 2 listed animal has also have a CITES cert of export/import, cattle Including horses have to be vet checked and quarantined before entering the island and the import of cows is forbidden.

This has helped jersey stay free of a lot of diseases that have struck the UK.

but still it's annoying that we have to go through more documentation for certain pets where you guys don't:devil:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I think 2009 (but not 100%).

I think it's a good idea with the import animals and I suppose they have a reason for the animals being on DWA, as we used to.


----------



## sender (Jan 19, 2009)

I can understand why they are on the list just as i said aggravating that they are lol

The licensing does prevent the impulse buying that would be an issue with he larger reptiles but can be a pest when your bringing a leopard gecko lol


----------



## Longdogshortcat (May 2, 2011)

you could always move to the mainland!! :yeahright:

Not sure which diseases have been prevented buy raccoons,coatis and kinks being on the list for Jersey....genuinely would be interested though.

Imported animals I can perhaps uderstand but a captive bred with the requisite conditions and diet cannot be any greater threat to the community at large than an un-vaccinated/or ever (ducks) vaccinated dog.

However,if this is the best means to contol responsible ownership of these animals then I can only agree.Many of my friends have asked "how on earth do you cope with him? He is so cute but I would have had to re-home him by now". These are people who are not unused to exotics or indeed responsible pet-ownership and even those requiring considerably more time than your average "pet".

I can only speak about raccoons and I absolutely adore my four-footed-wrecking-/biting/thieving/chewing/biting/stealing machine but I know I am a rare being amongst the general (even animal-loving population).

I could go on forever on my soapbox and tbh,I think a licence should be more about an ability to deal with/an understanding of behaviour etc than danger to the public..
My raccoon is far less dangerous to the public than the staff up the road or the ridgeback in the next road.
I know rules have to be set and set for a reason but I do wish that sometimes they would consult people who are better connected/more knowledgeable than the guys writing the rulebook......(says a blissfully happy,gnawed/mauled but adoring raccoon owner)


----------

